# lots of condensation in wineador



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey whats up everyone. sorry i been lost with chat and the forum. i just have a lot going on with therapy and the wedding. two months till the big day 
anyhow.. i went to check on my wineador and noticed lots of condensation. the KL in the back were completely soaked. so i pulled them out and plan on exchanging them. any idea why this happened? any advise on how to prevent this? just looking for some insight. btw my drain hole is plugged

Oscar


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

When moist air hits a cold surface water condenses and turns from a gas to a liquid. When liquid water touches silica gel (KL) it gets soaked up. This is normal. If the liquid water gets to be excessive you can add more litter, open the drain hole (and have to recharge litter more often) or run a good fan setup that will expedite the water changing from the liquid to the gas state.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I have a PC fan in there running on a 5v charger pointing up. Do you think I need to put more power to it? Turn it upside down? Add another fan?


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

you just kind of have to play with it till you find something that works. Tons of different threads here with various ways they tackled the problem. The way I did mine is... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/296667-12-vinotemp-4.html#post3392519


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> you just kind of have to play with it till you find something that works. Tons of different threads here with various ways they tackled the problem. The way I did mine is... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...cussion/296667-12-vinotemp-4.html#post3392519


oh yeah i remember us talking about fans a while back 
i bought the fan you told me to get and found a 5v charger in the house. i am going to try what you mentioned towards the end of your thread about the fan blowing down instead of up. thanks bro


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

What kind of RH and temps are you seeing in the cooler? What is the ambient temp in your house? I am also in Florida so I deal with the same climate as you. My house is between 73-76 over the course of the day. I set my cooler at 65 and it gives me 67 at night when the house is cooler and 68 during the day when it gets a bit warmer. RH stays between 63-64%. I have noticed that if I keep my house in that range the cooler doesn't run too much to keep temp down and I don't get too much condensation. I was getting just enough to pool up a bit where the drain hole is and just barely start to drip down the back of the cooler. What I did was take a small media bag and put a little bit of KL in it, like an ounce or two and tie it off and cut the rest of the bag off. I stuck that little sack of KL I made right over where the plugged drain hole is. It absorbs any condensation. My cooler is rock solid and my sticks are smoking great. I have found no need at all to use additional fans. I never see more than a 1% or 1 degree difference from top to bottom at a given time and for the most part the cooler is 63%/68 degrees most of the time.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Could you post pics of the inside?



yellowv said:


> What kind of RH and temps are you seeing in the cooler? What is the ambient temp in your house? I am also in Florida so I deal with the same climate as you. My house is between 73-76 over the course of the day. I set my cooler at 65 and it gives me 67 at night when the house is cooler and 68 during the day when it gets a bit warmer. RH stays between 63-64%. I have noticed that if I keep my house in that range the cooler doesn't run too much to keep temp down and I don't get too much condensation. I was getting just enough to pool up a bit where the drain hole is and just barely start to drip down the back of the cooler. What I did was take a small media bag and put a little bit of KL in it, like an ounce or two and tie it off and cut the rest of the bag off. I stuck that little sack of KL I made right over where the plugged drain hole is. It absorbs any condensation. My cooler is rock solid and my sticks are smoking great. I have found no need at all to use additional fans. I never see more than a 1% or 1 degree difference from top to bottom at a given time and for the most part the cooler is 63%/68 degrees most of the time.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Give me a bit to pull my drawers and take a pic.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

i am going to give that a try. i also keep my house at 75 temp all day. my cooler runs between 64-68 temp and the rh inside is anywhere between 63-68%. i am still waiting on my drawers from forest.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

That's part of your problem. The drawers really act as a buffer for RH and temp. Once you have them in there and seasoned you won't see those big fluctuations. Do you have anything in it now?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

yellowv said:


> That's part of your problem. The drawers really act as a buffer for RH and temp. Once you have them in there and seasoned you won't see those big fluctuations. Do you have anything in it now?


just cigar boxes


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I did the same with mine while I was waiting on drawers. I just threw some boxes in to see how it would work and temp and humidity would make big swings over the course of the day. Didn't notice much condensation though at that point.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hopefully next week i get my drawers.
i am going to season them in some coolers. how long did you season your drawers for?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

3 or 4 days. I rushed it and went too quick, but it worked out ok. How many drawers are you getting? I have 5 and had to arrange them properly or they screwed up airflow. If you have 4 or less you should have no worries. If you have 5 let me know and I'll show you a pic of how mine are arranged.


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

I've never even turned my wineador on. 'Never even knew people DID turn them on! Mine's just a glorified box. Same as a regular humi, but I'd never find a wood humi the same size for anywhere NEAR the same price. So basically I bought it just as a cost effective way to store a lot of sticks (boxes actually). But mine has always stayed unplugged, and I have no plans to ever plug it in.

But the condensation is going to occur any time you allow warm air into a cooler space (ie: every time you open the door to it). Warm air has more energy and can contain more humidity. As that warm are goes into your wineador then cools, it loses it's ability to hold on to that moisture when the temp drops. Thus, the moisture starts to collect inside the box.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Us guys in Florida or other hot climates have to run them to regulate temps. When I used a desktop it would hit 78 degrees at times and was pretty much always above 75 during the day.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

yellowv said:


> 3 or 4 days. I rushed it and went too quick, but it worked out ok. How many drawers are you getting? I have 5 and had to arrange them properly or they screwed up airflow. If you have 4 or less you should have no worries. If you have 5 let me know and I'll show you a pic of how mine are arranged.


i have 5 boxes coming from forest. i would love to see how you arranged your boxes so i dont run into any problems


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

At first I ran it like this. The third drawer down must have blocked air circulation too much. It wouldn't cool for crap. 








Then by just switching the drawer and shelf around it works perfectly. This is how it is now and it holds RH and temp beautifully. Always between 63-65RH and 67-68 degrees.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Great minds think alike. That is exactly how I was planning g on putting my drawers. Thanks for sharing the pics. I can't freaking wait to get my drawers


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I live in Florida as well. I noticed the other day when I added another lbs on 65% beads that my humidity spiked! I was a 65%/66* on top, 64-66%/67-68* min and 64-66%/68* on bottom. Now much humidity is between 68 and 70%. I did notice this morning that I did have some condensation in the back by the fan, which is what I am hoping is causing the spike. It didn't happen until I moved some boxes and added the beads! I tried some out last night in the oven for 2hrs, but it's still high. I will be playing tetris when I get home to see what I can figure out! I may have just blocked some air flow with the position!


----------

